# Pakistan Star shoots past rivals on debut



## shah1398

One of the craziest debuts in history by #6 Pakistan Star in Hong Kong today! What a finish executed in perfect way.... 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153787823642945

Reactions: Like Like:
22


----------



## S.U.R.B.

Gorgeous!
An excellent finish.A push-button, like a sports car.
They didn't know what has hit them till very last second.
While saying that, it's very hard to produce or duplicate that effort every time.I hope he plans to be a part of the herd in future, when he leaves the post.Godspeed!
(I'm watching it again now for the 4th time.Thanks for sharing it.)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## baqai

Vtec kicked in YO!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

S.U.R.B. said:


> Gorgeous!
> An excellent finish.A push-button, like a sports car.
> They didn't know what has hit them till very last second.
> While saying that, it's very hard to produce or duplicate that effort every time.I hope he plans to be a part of the herd in future, when he leaves the post.Godspeed!
> (I'm watching it again now for the 4th time.Thanks for sharing it.)


What am I watching? I watched twice didnt get it  Except horse racing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shah1398

S.U.R.B. said:


> Gorgeous!
> An excellent finish.A push-button, like a sports car.



It was more like he had pushed Nos in the end . 
On the serious note just compare the Galloping pattern of Pakistani Horse Vs others, the moment Pakistani Horse started short galloping, it not only gained speed but also finished by quite a margin as compared to others. Simply loved that strategy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## S.U.R.B.

Akheilos said:


> What am I watching? I watched twice didnt get it  Except horse racing




How are you?
Seen you after a long long time.

==
Akheilos, watch that guy at the start of the video with a slow start.That's our guy.Not a part of the herd right from the beginning and not a part of the frame from 23 seconds onward.(Time stamp reference on the top right corner of the video.)
He's so special that the commentator had to keep us updated about him 3 times.Twice when he wasn't like keeping up with them and once at the last hundred meters when he surprised them all.Like saying," Boys you can run fast but not fast enough".
( The meter count is mentioned along the course pic left to the time stamp)
Like a young man playing with the kids and letting them do all they can to show off.And then he finishes the thing on his own terms ,just to let them know who's the boss.For me the story starts at 47 seconds an epic  frame when the last guy says "okey " and he ends up doing way better than Ok.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dubious

S.U.R.B. said:


> How are you?
> Seen you after a long long time.



I am alright....How have you been?
Yea I took a break...PDF almost became like this:










S.U.R.B. said:


> He's so special that the commentator had to keep us updated about him 3 times.Twice when he wasn't like keeping up with them and once at the last hundred meters when he surprised them all.Like saying," Boys you can run fast but not fast enough".
> ( The meter count is mentioned along the course pic left to the time stamp)



Khair....Ahh So I had to listen to the commentary hehehhe...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Winchester

shah1398 said:


> One of the craziest debuts in history by #6 Pakistan Star in Hong Kong today! What a finish executed in perfect way....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153787823642945


 
Any idea about the owner?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shah1398

Winchester said:


> Any idea about the owner?



Waiting for the details.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Damn it was like #6 hit the NOS in the end

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ConcealCarry

Here's another one

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## muhammadali233

HD *_*




Race held at Sha Tin today,R1.
According to sources no one wanted to invest money in Pakistan star 
Horse was German-bred bought for 6 million HK$ by the owner







tony cruz the trainer can be seen on the right patting the horse

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar

M in Love with the Horse


----------



## Path-Finder

can i download this?


----------



## FalconsForPeace

*One for the future: Pakistan Star shoots past rivals on debut*

Trainer Tony Cruz could have a Derby contender for next season if the German-bred griffin’s frightening performance at Sha Tin from an awkward position and a wide gate is anything to go by

Griffin wins are usually just a pointer, a guide to something better to come somewhere off in the distance but the here and now was frighteningly good when Tony Cruz-trained Pakistan Star produced one of the performances of the season to win his debut on Friday.

A HK$6 million buy in March at the Jockey Club’s international sale, despite a few issues with his breeze-up, Pakistan Star (Matthew Chadwick) did a nice impression of another son of Shamardal, Able Friend, in a breathtaking performance that saw him post a finishing sprint of 21.2 seconds, seven-tenths of a second faster than the next best all day and one of only two horses to crack 22 seconds.

As he had done in his barrier trials, German-bred Pakistan Star began very slowly to be conspicuously last after 100 metres but it only got worse from there, as he struggled to stay in touch with the field and drifted to some five or six lengths behind the second-last horse at the 800m mark.

Tickets might have been torn up and some bad language used at that stage of the race but the turnaround was titanic – Pakistan Star tacked on to the stragglers getting to the home straight,then unleashed a stunning final 400m to win going away by almost two lengths, with Chadwick sitting up on the line.

“I don’t think he beat anything special, the griffin races haven’t been that impressive so I did say to the owners that I thought he had a blowout chance today,” said Chadwick. “Today was about his ability more than where he’s at mentally.”

The first blow to Pakistan Star’s chance came on declaration day when he came up with gate 14 of 14 but Chadwick said that he almost saw that as a plus.

“In these griffin races, with so many inexperienced horses, you never know if they’ll go fast or slow. So from the outside, if he was slow out as I expected, I thought at least he’ll have some room,” Chadwick explained. “From an inside gate, if he missed the jump, he could get cooped up inside. He’s very quirky, he looks after himself a bit. Mentally, he’s not there, which we’ve known ever since his breeze-up before the sale, but he is making progress in trackwork and learning all the time.”

Horses sold in the international sale are required to do a short breeze-up of a few hundred metres down the Sha Tin straight so that prospective buyers can get a look at them and, for reasons of salesmanship, the cosier the breeze-up looks, the better for the price, usually.

Mark Richards, the club’s international sale manager, who purchased the good-looking three-year-old at Deauville, explained that Pakistan Star’s workout didn’t give much encouragement to onlookers.

“He’s been a nice horse from the start. He was bred in Germany at Gestüt Wittekindshof, his half-sister was a two-year-old winner in Europe and Listed-placed, so I thought there was a fair chance this one would come to hand fairly early,” Richards said.

“Everything continued to go really well with him until the day before the breeze up here. He just stopped in the tunnel going out on to the track and wouldn’t move. No reason why. Then on breeze-up day, he refused to go past the cooling fans on the outside of the track, he ended up having to be hard ridden to get going at all and didn’t finish off his gallop well.

“I was a bit gutted because we knew he had some talent. Anyway he was still a popular lot and Tony Cruz seems to have got the hang of him. The sprint home was pretty impressive today and he looks like a Derby horse next season.”

http://www.scmp.com/sport/racing/article/1984138/one-future-pakistan-star-shoots-past-rivals-debut


----------



## iLION12345_1

Pak star is running on diesel , that's why he was slow at first then really fast , man that's one fast horse !!


----------



## MAB

So the only thing Pakistani about "Pakistan star" is the fact the owner is Pakistani? And here I thought the horse was bred in Pakistan


----------



## shah1398

Here are some more details. @Winchester 

RACE 1 (754)
Griffin Race - 1200M Going : GOOD TO FIRM
RACING GOES ON PLATE Course : TURF - "A+3" COURSE
HK$ 800,000 Time : (23.85) (46.69) (1.09.35)
Sectional Time : 23.85 22.84 22.66
PAKISTAN STAR(V325) M Chadwick A S Cruz 126 1134 14 -
14 14 1
1.09.35 16
2 7 BEAR CHUM(V203) K Teetan D E Ferraris 124 1177 12 1-3/4
1 1 2
1.09.64 9.4
3 1 CALL ME HANDSOME(V331) Z Purton D J Hall 133 1074 11 1-3/4
2 2 3
1.09.65 5.7
4 3 ARM RUNDA(V248) J Moreira J Size 126 1181 1 3-1/2
7 6 4
1.09.90 2.3
5 2 LOOK ERAS(V123) O Bosson Y S Tsui 133 1031 3 3-3/4
6 5 5
1.09.94 17
6 13 GAINFULJET(V283) K C Ng A S Cruz 112 1201 5 4-1/4
4 3 6
1.10.02 51
7 14 SEA JADE(V307) D Whyte J Moore 117 1204 8 5-1/2
9 8 7
1.10.21 11
8 11 CHEER WIN(V347) K C Leung P F Yiu 115 1106 4 7-3/4
11 7 8
1.10.58 5.5
9 4 AUDACITY(V238) T H So L Ho 124 1072 7 7-3/4
13 13 9
1.10.59 99
10 12 DON WONGCHOY(V259) K K Chiong Y S Tsui 110 1051 6 10
3 4 10
1.10.94 22
11 5 HOLY UNICORN(V179) N Callan A S Cruz 126 1037 10 11
12 12 11
1.11.10 97
12 8 AMBITIOUS HEART(V303) M L Yeung D E Ferraris 115 1099 9 12
8 9 12
1.11.28 69
13 10 CARRY TO WIN(V305) H W Lai P F Yiu 117 1119 2 13-1/2
10 11 13
1.11.50 99
14 9 BUMBLE BABY(V306) C Y Ho J Moore 115 1175 13 17
5 10 14
1.12.08 99 Note: Comments on Running
Racing Incident Report
PAKISTAN STAR was slow to begin and shortly after the start was shifted across behind runners. CHEER WIN bounded in the air at the start and consequently lost ground. CARRY TO WIN was slow to begin. DON WONGCHOY shifted in at the start and bumped GAINFULJET. CALL ME HANDSOME began awkwardly. CALL ME HANDSOME lost its left hind plate near the 1050 Metres. Approaching the 1000 Metres, SEA JADE raced in restricted room between LOOK ERAS and AMBITIOUS HEART. CARRY TO WIN lost its right front plate near the 900 Metres. Passing the 800 Metres, CHEER WIN commenced to prove difficult to settle and got its head up. Then approaching the 750 Metres, CHEER WIN got its head on the side and was severely checked after shifting out abruptly across the heels of AMBITIOUS HEART. SEA JADE, which was racing outside CHEER WIN, was hampered and taken wider. CHEER WIN continued to race ungenerously and shifted in off the heels of AMBITIOUS HEART passing the 700 Metres, causing AUDACITY, which was following, to be steadied and to bump the hindquarters of CARRY TO WIN which became unbalanced. After this, CHEER WIN continued to travel keenly. Throughout the race, BUMBLE BABY travelled wide and without cover and making the first turn after the 900 Metres lay out. AMBITIOUS HEART made the Home Turn awkwardly. Approaching the 300 Metres and again near the 200 Metres, GAINFULJET and ARM RUNDA raced tight. When questioned, Z Purton stated that, from barrier 11, it had been intended for CALL ME HANDSOME to be ridden from off the speed today as it was at its last start when successful. He said in accordance with his instructions, he steadied CALL ME HANDSOME in the early stages in order to be shifted across behind initially HOLY UNICORN. He said when he did this, CALL ME HANDSOME got its head on the side and would not shift across behind runners. He said when CALL ME HANDSOME was left racing very wide after the 1100 Metres and it was no longer available for him to steady the horse given that CALL ME HANDSOME was laying out and travelling keenly, he rode it forward to race outside the leader BEAR CHUM. He added CALL ME HANDSOME continued to race keenly and lay out making the turns when required to race in a position much further forward than had been intended. A veterinary inspection of CHEER WIN immediately following the race did not show any significant findings. ARM RUNDA, PAKISTAN STAR and BEAR CHUM were sent for sampling.
Breed of the Winning Horse-Online
PAKISTAN STAR Sire: Shamardal 
Dam: Nina Celebre

http://racing.hkjc.com/racing/info/meeting/Results/english/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## somebozo

Brilliant strategy if you decode it..conserve the energy..position yourself in a clear path...and ATTACK!!!!
I wonder if the horse being German has anything to do with this...the Nazi forces used similar tactics..for example..they marched patiently and silently through the Arden forest..organised themselves in clear path to the target..and then charged at full speed...so fast was the German attach that the British officers having their morning tea were taken by complete surprise...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 544_delta

shah1398 said:


> One of the craziest debuts in history by #6 Pakistan Star in Hong Kong today! What a finish executed in perfect way....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153787823642945


magnífico !! espléndido!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

the guy has trick to be slow all the time and then near final give the boost


----------



## IceCold

shah1398 said:


> One of the craziest debuts in history by #6 Pakistan Star in Hong Kong today! What a finish executed in perfect way....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153787823642945


Wow. It looked as if he finally turned on the noss. lol. A great win

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan Star: Why in the world is everyone sharing this horse racing video?*





PHOTO COURTESY: SOUTH CHINA MORNING POST/ KENNETH CHAN

You may have missed it but thousands of Pakistanis have been sharing a video of a horse racing event.

Why? You might ask. The short answer: A horse named Pakistan Star produced a truly remarkable comeback to win his debut at a Griffin race in Hong Kong.

Pakistan Star, with rider Matthew Chadwick on his back, started off slow and at one point was nearly out of sight. But then, in the final moments of the race, the horse emerged into the frame and this time it meant business. Within moments, Pakistan Star caught up with all of its opponents and inched into first place in miraculous fashion.

*The great horse race that stunned the public*

“I don’t think he beat anything special, the Griffin races haven’t been that impressive so I did say to the owners that I thought he had a blowout chance today,” said Chadwick about Pakistan Star as quoted by_South China Morning Post_. “Today was about his ability more than where he’s at mentally.”

He added: “In these griffin races, with so many inexperienced horses, you never know if they’ll go fast or slow. Mentally, he’s not there, which we’ve known ever since his breeze-up before the sale, but he is making progress in track-work and learning all the time.”

Enough about the race though. We’re going to skip to what we all really want to know: Why in the world is this horse called Pakistan Star? So it turns out, the horse is not as Pakistani as we would have liked.

He is actually a German-bred three-year-old brown-coloured horse. It was formerly known as Ninas Shadow and was bought by its current owner Din Kerm for HK$6 million at the Hong Kong International Sale in March, according to _thoroughbreddailynews.com_.

Meanwhile, the race that our very own Pakistan Star won is called a Griffin race. These races are characterised by horses who have never won a race anywhere in the world. But, this was Pakistan Star’s first-ever race at any level so we can’t really take that away from him.

So, what does that make Pakistan Star? In Hong Kong’s racing terminology, a horse that is imported to Hong Kong unraced is called a Griffin (makes sense?).

Some further digging led us to some interesting facts about the owner Din Kerm, who is kind of obsessed with naming his horses with a Pakistan suffix.

According to the Hong Kong Jockey Club website, the owner individually owns Pakistan Baby, Pakistan Star and retired Pakistan Treasure.

Moreover, he is a partner in ownership for two other retired horses with Pakistan names attached to them: Glory of Pakistan and Pakistan Hero. Why? You might ask. Short answer: We have no clue but we are trying our best to locate Mr Kerm.

In any case, cheers to the owner for keeping Pakistan in such high regard.


----------



## M.SAAD

So Pakistan Star has nothing to do with Pakistan basically..

Except for the name ..


----------



## Djinn

Pakistani's are a jinxed crowed the moment they show interest in any sport, it turns into a huge disappointment later. Poor Amir Khan is one glaring example 



M.SAAD said:


> So Pakistan Star has nothing to do with Pakistan basically..
> 
> Except for the name ..


Naam hi Kaafi hay.


----------

